# comment copier le lien d'une image ?



## chrystelle (14 Août 2008)

J'ai encore une question... une question bête, c'est sûr, mais je n'ai pas encore réussi comment faire. Vous allez me trouver nulle, mais je tout-débute sur mac.

Avant avec mon PC quand je voulais copier une image pour la coller sur un forum, je cliquais avec le bouton droit de ma souris et copiais le lien de l'image pour la coller sur un forum.

Mais maintenant, avec mon mac, sans souris, je fais comment pour exécuter cette manoeuvre ??? Ca fait un moment que je cherche et je ne trouve pas.


----------



## miz_ici (14 Août 2008)

En apuyant sur la touche CTRL  + un CLIC DE SOURIS tu va ouvrir le menu clic droit.
Donc si tu fais cette manip' sur une image tu devrai avoir le choix de COPIER L'ADRESSE DE L'IMAGE.

C'est aussi simple que cela.


----------



## chrystelle (14 Août 2008)

Merci !
Effectivement, c'est simple comme bonjour, une fois qu'on le sait !!!!
Et dire que ça fait un moment que je fais tous les menus de long en large pour trouver qqch.


----------

